# Where is everyone??



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I look in here every few days to see what's going on in the Florida area and see "zilch"...I know there's a lot more shooters lurking in Florida somewhere. If yer out there how's about popping in so I know yer still breathin' and I can ask ya dumb questions...


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

Miami, Fl here


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Nice to see ya bprince04305...Good to know that there's still a few Florida "hand-bangers" still breathin'...Hudson, Florida here ( just about 50 miles north of Tampa )...Probably lots of folks getting ready to assault that turkey on Thursday...


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Still hangin'.....*

In Largo. I check regularly, also.
Larry (drummin_man627) :watching:


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Darryl,

I am in Homosassa, just north of you. :smt023


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Sarasota here

AFS


----------



## Caimen1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Flagler Beach present and accounted for.


----------



## Taterdigger (Nov 24, 2008)

Sarasota here:smt066


----------



## sbwhite60 (Jan 17, 2009)

Lee Co. here shooting USPSA in S. Charlotte County every Sunday


----------



## skippy23 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Location*

Howdy all; Fort Myers here.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

West Palm here.


----------



## proudaztec07 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello Cape Coral here!


----------



## skeet99 (Dec 8, 2008)

Naples Florida here, getting ready for the stupor bowl​


----------



## Almightyzappa (Sep 19, 2008)

Fort Myers here. Seems to be a few from this area.


----------



## DOOMBOT (Apr 23, 2008)

St. Cloud brokenimage


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

In NC now, but from Viera. We've decided our hearts are in FL, so the house is going on the market in a couple months and then once it sells, we'll be back to Viera (maybe Rockledge or Melbourne) again!


----------



## ncligs (Jan 30, 2009)

Vero Beach checking in...:mrgreen:


----------



## Dr.Lu (Feb 20, 2009)

Aventura (north miami) here..brand new currently in the market


----------



## durabledan (Nov 9, 2008)

*missing members*

West Palm Beach here, and every one is most likely on another forum where you can at least browse the classifieds without the 50 post rule.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

durabledan said:


> West Palm Beach here, and every one is most likely on another forum where you can at least browse the classifieds without the 50 post rule.


What range(s) do you shoot at? I mainly go to Palm Beach or once in a while Gators.


----------



## Dr.Lu (Feb 20, 2009)

durabledan said:


> West Palm Beach here, and every one is most likely on another forum where you can at least browse the classifieds without the 50 post rule.


can u point me to the right forum...

I absolutely HATE that new forum members arent allowed to BROWSE the classifieds...The reason i joined this forum was that i am NEW to firearms and owning one and am currently shopping for one..

I would gladly leave if the other forums are good


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

durabledan said:


> West Palm Beach here, and every one is most likely on another forum where you can at least browse the classifieds without the 50 post rule.





Dr.Lu said:


> can u point me to the right forum...
> 
> I absolutely HATE that new forum members arent allowed to BROWSE the classifieds...The reason i joined this forum was that i am NEW to firearms and owning one and am currently shopping for one..
> 
> I would gladly leave if the other forums are good


Apparently both of you missed this when I am sure you read the forum guidelines:

_http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php?do=page&template=forum_guidelines

The forum is an inappropriate venue for publicly discussing any problems you may have with the rules or the administration of the forum. Please contact the moderators or administrators privately by email or PM if you have concerns about rules and administration. _

Since this thread has turned into a "I'm a new member, I hate the rules, this forum sucks" bitch session :smt022, it's done. The rules are in place for a reason; they are not just created on a whim or to annoy people. If you don't like them and can't deal with them, don't let the door hit you in the ass on the way out.


----------

